# hello!! got a trolling motor question!!



## sea trout (Jan 6, 2010)

i found and real good deal that may not last on a new motorguide, it's a 48 inch shaft. does anyone have any idea what size shaft is needed on a 20 ft skiff???? i have a 20 ft sundance skiff, it should be approx same bow height as carolina skiff...i guess? 
guy told me to put the boat in the water and measure this and that and add this but i don't have time for a while to do that. thanks again for all the advice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 6, 2010)

48" is the least you can get away with. is it a saltwater model? i have had a few and i like 24 volt with a minimum of 60 lb thrust and has to be variable speed. the longer the shaft the easier it is to operate. (reach)


----------



## PaulD (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope. That's to short. Go with a 54 or 60". Also you need to look at atleast 80# of thrust. Trolling motors are a great tool but if you don't have them set up right they are a waste of space. PM me if you want any advice on them.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks wharfrat!! yes its the greatwhite salt one. its got 75 lbs thrust, variable speed. i think i really like it, just needin the info on if it is compatable! i appreciate it!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 6, 2010)

they have a 60 inch too egret. same thing 75 lbs. there is two left a 48 and a 60. ha ha ha now i'm confused again like i was at the store!!! ha ha


----------



## PaulD (Jan 6, 2010)

75 aint gonna be enough on your boat. You will not be able to pull it up current practically in some areas, also you'll kill your batteries faster because you'll have to run it at a higher setting to achieve the same speed you would out of a lower setting on a stronger motor. You also need to get a quick disconnect base for it. I've set up a few the right way and seen the wrong way. It's not as easy as buying a motor, wires and 2 batteries and drilling a few holes if you set it up right and get your moneys worth.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 6, 2010)

gotta agree with egret on shaft length. get the 60" if that is an option. although 75 on that digital motorguide should be plenty, especially if you have an onboard charger for the two batteries. i personally do not like the disconnect, because of contact and power issues along with corrosion. if you are worried about theft you will have to unscrew the wing nuts to the batteries to take it off the bow. they do make a pretty good lock for that though. correctly mounting it is important so you don't beat it to death. they also make a brace that goes underneath it as some boats leave a small gap between the trolling motor and deck that will beat it to death if not properly braced.

paul d. are you running an egret? if so, that is the baddest boat in the land for inshore fishing. 6 of my buds in jax have them and i fish with a couple of the guys quite often.

i have a 16ft baycraft flats boat with 74 riptide in brunswick, and the next trolling motor will be that 75 digital motorguide. i have never been able to where down two good batteries in a day, but i have wore two good ones out every1-2 yrs. i very rarely anchor.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 6, 2010)

My 19' CS has a 80lbs 60" Minkota that works great in all but the strongest winds. I know it's not an exact match but the setup is pretty close. If I had it to do over again I would go with an 72" shaft and 100lbs but for freshwater it works great and only on occasions do I wish it was a little longer and a little more powerful.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, I run a 189 C/K egret. I've had it for 3 years now and nothing comes close to it as far as fit, finish, and hull performance.

As far the quick disconnect, order the puck style base from masters marine. For the wiring you have to put it in the proper place and rig it correctly. I had my last boat for 3.5 years, fished it hard and didn't have corrosion issues. Same with my buddys boats I've rigged. A onboard charger is a must! I would recommend a Stealth.

Who do you know in Jax. with an Egret. I know a few of them. It's a tight family.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 7, 2010)

Egret: sent pm


----------

